# Do any good <=15mm optics exist for XM-L that are 100 - 80 degrees?



## Skinah (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for an optic that is small and is +-40 degrees AKA 80 degrees or slightly wider with a very smooth even light coverage for video work, so as little a hot spot as possible. Need it to be 15mm diameter or smaller. If you know of any slightly larger, say up to 20mm diameter then would also be interested to hear of them. I'm wanting to cram multiple XM-L's into a small space so the optics also need to be small and I've ordered a whole heap of samples already but not confident any of them will be even enough in the light output.


----------

